# Group policy script



## sieg84 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi I have a window server 2008, running network drive and printer scripts thorugh the group policy. The script is store in c:/windows/sysvol/ .... It is able to run always after clients pc log in to their computer, they will be automatically map the network drives and printers. 

I have edited the script to change the printer name however after changing and doing gpupdate /force, when I try to log in my client side pc the printer is still added to the previous printers. How do I refreshed the group policy so that the script that I have edited in the folder can take effects? thanks.


----------



## sieg84 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi anyone can help, after 1 day, group policy still not updated to the new printer that I edited in the script, I try to run the script on the client pc and it is able to work successfully, it keep automatically connect to the old script before meaning that after I edit the script, the changes does not take effect. How do I apply the effect? thanks.


----------

